# Zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher?



## newboy (18. Februar 2004)

Nabend an alle hier...
Ich habe da ein kleines Problemchen....
Erstmal kurz ein paar infos zu meinem rechner: Ich habe ein K7N2 Delta Mainboard mit derzeit 1.6 duron. Desweiteren habe ich eine Ati (9200) mit 128 MB ram und ein Arbeitsspeicher von 768 MB DDR-Ram (266).
Und jetzt zu meinem Problem: Obwohl ich genug Arbeitsspeicher habe stockt mein Rechner manchmal ziemlich heftig, so, als ob es überlastet wäre... Aber das kann doch nicht sein odeR Ich mein ich hab zwar XP Prof drauf aber ich hab auch genug an Arbeitsspeicher so das noch reichlich zu Verfügung steht...
Kann es sein das ich noch irgendwelche Einstellung machen muß?
Ich wäre froh wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet......


----------



## gothic ghost (19. Februar 2004)

*DDR Ram*

Sind deine DDR Ram baugleich und von dem gleichen Hersteller ?
Dimm 1 + 2 müssen gleich bestückt sein, soll heissen gleiche Größe + Marke
und sie müssen zu der Frequency des Front Side Bus passen.


----------



## server (19. Februar 2004)

Also ich halte das für ein Gerücht, dass man gleich große Ramsteine stecken muss und vor allem dass sie die selbe Frequenz wie der FrontSideBus haben müssen.

Oder gibts DDR Ram Bausteiner für Rechner mit 533 MHZ Frontsidebus?

Also, du solltest nur darauf achten, dass die Ramsteine vom selben Hersteller sind und die gleiche Frequenz haben.


----------



## gothic ghost (20. Februar 2004)

*ram*

Leider kein Gerücht  

wenn der Bustakt nicht kompatibel mit dem Ramtakt ist, bekommt man eine Menge Ärger bis
zum nicht starten des Rechners.

Zum Beispiel das Mainboard MSI MS-6728 Neo2-LS hat diese Werte

Front Side Bus     : 400 MHz; 533 MHz; 800 MHz 

SPEICHER 
RAM Typ     : PC2100; PC2700; PC3200  
RAM max.     : 4096 MB 
RAM Sockel     : 4 x DIMM 184 Pin DDR  

daraus kannst du erkennen das es wichtig ist.
In deinem Fall brauchst du PC2700 ;-) und das zweimal,
sonst hebelst du die DDR-Technologie aus


----------



## newboy (20. Februar 2004)

also wie gesagt ich hab einmal einen 256er und ein 512er baustein drin und beide 333MHz, die laufen aber auf dem rechner gerade mit 266, fragt mich nicht warum.....
oh man....ich dachte die neuen boards würden das besser geregelt bekommen als die alten......


----------



## gothic ghost (20. Februar 2004)

*ram*

Hightech ist Segen und Fluch, 
als Endverbrauchen hat man keine Wahl 
Einen Tipp zu deinem problematischen Mainbord : unter http://www.pc-welt.de gebe
die Bezeichnung von deinem Board in die Suchmaske ein, da findest du Links zu Anderen die das gleiche Board haben wie du 
viel Glück;-)


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

@ gothic ghost

Sorry, du hattest Recht mit der gleichen Frequenz zwischen FSB und RAM, habe mich informiert.

Man lernt nie aus ;-)


----------



## cs_deluxe (23. Februar 2004)

*ram*

hi 

Schau  mal im task-manager nach ob der prozess "svchost.exe lokaler dienst" bei der Speicheraus. immer größer wird oder schon extrem groß ist!
Oder stehl mal dein bios auf stansart zurück.

Mfg >|-=Cs_DeLuXe=-|<


----------

